# VOLTE on Lumia 735 on windows 10



## Yogesh Waman (Oct 4, 2016)

Hello Xda developers and trick expert, can anyone will help me to activate Volte on unlock Lumia 735 (windows 10 mobile) with any app or trick to do so. I request developers plz develop the windows 10 app which allow windows  phone (supported processor) to make Volte calls on supported band.  Thanks


----------



## surya467 (Oct 4, 2016)

Yogesh Waman said:


> Hello Xda developers and trick expert, can anyone will help me to activate Volte on unlock Lumia 735 (windows 10 mobile) with any app or trick to do so. I request developers plz develop the windows 10 app which allow windows  phone (supported processor) to make Volte calls on supported band.  Thanks

Click to collapse



Follow this  : http://forum.xda-developers.com/windows-10-mobile/registry-keys-volte-enable-t3325384


----------

